# Is this lawn Fungus?



## Nathanael (Apr 10, 2019)

This morning I woke up and noticed what looked like little spider webs throughout my lawn. I looked into it and most people say that it's the beginning of a fungus but the strange thing is that I applied a Fungus lawn control spray from Bioadvanced a week ago. Is it possible that I need another application or do ya'll recommend putting down a different fungicide? We've had 3 days of nonstop rain but the forecast is nothing but sunshine for the next week. Help please!


----------



## mdmack (Aug 21, 2018)

It looks like mycelium (the part of a fungus that looks like webs), but last year I had some spots with sod webworms and I had actual spider webs in my lawn where I am assuming they were feeding on the sod webworms. Walk through your yard and see if you see little moths flying up, if so spray an insecticide. It really looks more like mycelium to me though.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Nathanael said:


> This morning I woke up and noticed what looked like little spider webs throughout my lawn. I looked into it and most people say that it's the beginning of a fungus but the strange thing is that I applied a Fungus lawn control spray from Bioadvanced a week ago. Is it possible that I need another application or do ya'll recommend putting down a different fungicide? We've had 3 days of nonstop rain but the forecast is nothing but sunshine for the next week. Help please!


When the sun comes up and the grass dries do the disappear? Also get down and see if you can find spiders under them.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

I have the same thing popping up in the mornings. I'm not positive if it's dollar spot or grass spiders. Some webs I've found spiders and some not. So far it's not causing any visible issues. So I'm just taking it day by day for now.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

It's normal


----------



## Nathanael (Apr 10, 2019)

In case anyone was wondering, I looked under each web and there was a little spider under each one. Mystery solved


----------

